# XML Editor



## fralex (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu auf diesen Gebiet, nun meine Frage:

Kann mir einer einen guten XML-Editor empfehlen?

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Mai 2005)

Cooktop


----------



## ExElNeT (9. Jun 2005)

fuer linux gibts kxmleditor


----------

